# Test 500 Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

By: Yung Wun


I just made up a Testosterone Enanthate/Testosterone cypionate combo so i figured i'd take pics for a how to. Materials needed to make 40ml of 500mg testosterone cypionate/Testosterone enanthate combo :

1 - 10ml Syringe
1 - 20ml Syringe
2 18ga pins/ 1 25ga pin
1 - .45 Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter
12ml Oil
2ml BA
6ml BB
2 - 50ml Sterile Vials
Scale Accurate to .1g
10g Testosterone Enanthate Powder
10g Testosterone Cypionate Powder
Rubbing Alcohol and Kleenex/Paper Towels


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

First thing i did was take out my enanthate powder out of the freezer and put it in a glass jar (that i'd cleaned out with alcohol and put in oven to dry out). I put the lid on jar and melted the brick of enanthate till it was complete liquid. I then took out the 10ml syringe and weighed it out on my scale. Then sucked up 10ml of enanthate liquid/powder to see gram to CC ratio. It worked out to be 1.05g per ml of enanthate. The reason i did this is when using the powder calculator (sticky material at top of thread), you have to enter in powder weight and i for one don't trust the accuracy of the calculator unless i measure out myself the powder weight calculation.

I squirted 10g of enanthate into the vial :


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Next, i put a small funnel into the vial and then put it onto the scale and zero'd it out. I then added 10g of cypionate powder. It took up 1ml per gram of powder displacement.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pushed the powder in to the vial using a metal rod, and then added both the BA and BB.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

I then added 8 of the 12 total CC's of oil to the vial. I also crimped the vial so when drawiing out liquid to filter the stopper doesn't come off. I've used duct tape before aswell, both work fine.

Save the 4CC's of oil till the end of experiment as you will need it to purge the filter to get all remaining hormone out of filter.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Boil some water on the stove in a pot. Remove from heat and then shake/drop vial into water to help mix up all ingredients. The heating will also speed up the filtering process.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

After around 10-15 minutes (or when everything is dissolved and in solution) you are ready to filter. Take out a 18ga needle and attacth to new 20ml syringe. Draw up 20ml of hot solution.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Take out the rubbing alcohol/kleenex and wipe the rubber stopper of the second sterile vial. Peirce both a 25ga and a 18ga needle through stopper, aswell as attach whatman filter to both 20ml syringe and 18ga needle.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's final result next to some 300mg/ml EQ i made. Last step is to leave 25ga pin in vial and put in oven for 45min at 250 degrees farenheit.


----------

